# Sears Lightbulb



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Sears lightbulb made in Holland.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Sears lightbulb made in Holland.


Why make them here .

It just makes so much more sense to make them in Holland then ship them here at a higher cost..:blink:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Why make them here .
> 
> It just makes so much more sense to make them in Holland then ship them here at a higher cost..:blink:


Yeah you are right, but you never see made in Holland just China, Japan and Taiwan.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Yeah you are right, but you never see made in Holland just China, Japan and Taiwan.


How would they know if it had 1000 hours on it or not?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> How would they know if it had 1000 hours on it or not?


"That's a fargin' trick question"!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are probably OEM'ed by Philips. Philips is headquartered there and has major lamp manufacturing operations there as well.


----------

